# تصنيع الشحوم المعدنية



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

اود معرفة كيفية تصنيع الشحوم المعدنية الكاليسيومي و الصوديومي و الليثيومي حيث انني مبتدىء و راس المال بسيط جدا لا تبخلوا علي بعلمكم فانتم منارة العلم


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

ارجو المشاركة الفعالة بالله عليكم


----------



## zizoamr36 (4 يونيو 2013)

انتظر مشاركتكم على احر من الجمر


----------



## خالد فرحان (29 أكتوبر 2013)

الخامات المطلوبة هي :-

مخلفات الزيوت المستخدمة في المصانع ووسائل النقل ومحطات توليد الطاقة بكافة أنواعها ( يتوقف لون الشحم المنتج علي لون مخلفات الزيوت فمنها الفاتح أو الغامق أو الأسود ) .

مادة جيرية (كربونات كالسيوم)حجرية .

حمض كبريتيك مخفف.

ومن مصادر الحصول علي هذه المخلفات بكميات مناسبة لتشغيل المشروع ما يلي:

- الشراء من الشركات والهيئات الصناعية .

- مزادات هيئة السكك الحديدية .

- شركات أتوبيس النقل العام أو السياحة .

ولإنتاج طن شحم يلزم الآتي :

- الزيوت المستعملة ( 1 طن ) زيوت مستعملة (يفقد منه كمية أثناء عملية الغلي والترشيح تقدر بحوالي150كجم .

- كربونات الكالسيوم ( 150كجم ) علي شكل حجر .

- حمض كبريتيك مخفف ( 3 لتر ) حمض مركز يضاف لكل لتر 2لتر ماء .

- سولار أو كيروسين( 12 لتر ) سولار أو كيروسين (لتخفيف المخلوط) .
*المنتجات *​
يمكن للمشروع إنتاج جميع أنواع الشحوم الصناعية ( كثافات مختلفة ) التي تستخدم في تغطية المشغولات قبل عملية تغليفها وتخزينها أو الشحوم التي تستخدم في تشحيم الأجزاء الهامة عند تشغيل المعدات الميكانيكية وطبقا لتعليمات الصيانة اليومية أو الدورية .

*(1) مراحل التصنيع *

- ترشيح الزيوت وفصل الشوائب والرمال .

- يتم وضع الزيوت في وعاء التسخين لغليها عند 110 درجة مئوية للتخلص من - كميات المياه المتعلقة بمخلفات الزيوت عند تجميعها .

- يضاف مادة جيرية (كربونات كالسيوم) للزيوت المغلية للحصول علي درجة التماسك واللزوجة المطلوبة ثم يضاف حمض الكبريتيك المخفف مع التسخين والتقليب المستمر لمدة ساعتين .

- صب المخلوط المتكون في أوعية ثم يترك ليبرد ويغطي لمدة يومين وبذلك نحصل علي الشحم المطلوب .

- إضافة كمية من السولار أو الكيروسين إلي الشحم بعد عملية التبريد وذلك لتخفيف القوام لتسهيل عملية التعبئة بنسبة (20لتر لكل طن شحم


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (23 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة . وهل لديك اي معلومات حول تصنيع زيوت المحركات وكيفية انتاجها وفق مواصفات جيدة وتقبل فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

الباشمهندس /خالد جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الشرح القيم ولكن اذكر نفسي و الاخوه ان تخفيف الحامض باضافة الحامض الي الماء و ليس العكس و الف شكر مره اخرى علي الافاده


----------



## zizoamr36 (23 يناير 2014)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر و لكن ما ذكر هو فلترة للزيوت المستعملة فقط و ليس لتصنيع الشحوم المعدنية و لكم الشكر و التقدير


----------



## kaaaag (29 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لكربونات الكالسيوم يوجد مقاسات متعددة للحبيبات ما هو المقاس المناسب
هل يمكن استخدام احماض اخرى غير حمض الكبريتيك مثل السلفونيك او الفسفوريك او الستريك شكرا
[email protected]


----------



## zizoamr36 (3 أكتوبر 2014)

الطريقة المكتوبة ليست صحيحة الحمد لله انا اصنع جميع انواع الشحوم باقل التكاليف


----------



## 83moris (3 أكتوبر 2014)

طب اية الطريقة الصحيحة ا zizoamr36


----------



## mhmd brakat (24 فبراير 2015)

ياجماعة ياريت لو تقولو الطريقة الصحيحة ولو فيه حد ممكن يقولها مقابل فلوس او مشاركة ياريت ده ايميلي انا جربت الزيت مع حمض الكبريتيك واكسيد الكالسيوم ومنفعش ووجدت كل المواقع بتكذب طريقة كربونات الكالسيوم دي.

ده ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (24 فبراير 2015)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------

